# JavaDoc als PDF oder RTF



## chik (6. Aug 2003)

Hallo,
ich habe jetzt meine Java Klassen schön wie es sich gehört mit
JavaDoc Kommentaren gespickt 
Nun will ich aber die Dokumentation vernünftig aufbereitet zum
drucken bekommen, da Standardmäßig in JavaDoc nur HTML erzeugt wird,
kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen wie ich daraus nen PDF-Dokument oder
gar nen RTF bekomme?

Habe da zwar was auf der Sun Seite gefunden, aber bin irgendwie zu
blöde das anzuwenden :-(

Wäre cool wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!

Danke
Krause


----------



## stev.glasow (6. Aug 2003)

du kannst aus der generierten html-datei einen pdf-datei erzeugen - das geht z.B. mir diesem tool : http://www.softwarefuture.com/faq/technisch/htmltopdf/ (hab ich nicht getestet nur eben fix rausgesucht).


----------



## mariopetr (7. Aug 2003)

hallo,

leider besteht eine durchschnittliche javadoc nicht nur aus einer html datei. eine moeglichkeit ist, mit staroffice (oo habe ich nicht versucht) die komplette javadoc als projekt importieren und dann als html drucken. allerdings wird dabei kein index, keine kapitelvorschau usw generiert, sondern nur hintereindaerweg die docs der einzelnen klassen.


----------



## omosde (8. Aug 2003)

Schreib doch mal den Link, wo du bei SUN was dazu gefunden hast. Vielleicht koennen wir uns das mal anschauen und dir dann helfen! Wuerde mich ausserdem selber auch interessieren!

MfG
omosde


----------

